# Reformed Confessions 3.0



## R. Scott Clark (Sep 9, 2006)

Are there any updates to this program? It looks as if nothing's been done to it since 2000. 

Does anyone know how to search for exact strings or word orders? That option is "greyed out" and I don't know how to activate it.

Thanks,

rsc


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 9, 2006)

Scott,
I'm not aware any more work has been done on this by the creator. I have it up and running; not sure I see what you are seeing. When I click on search it brings up a tabbed box; with two tabs, Index and Find. Both seem functional. Under find, the first box allows for typing anything you want, the 2nd select a precompiled list of words, the 3rd some precompiled topics. Is the problem in that tab?


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi Chris,

Thanks!

Yes, I go to "search" -> "find" and under "find" -> "options" and under the "find options" sub-menu there are three choices:

All the words you typed...
At least one...
The words you typed in exact order
Display matching phrases

It is the last option that I cannot use as it is greyed out. It would be great to be able to search all the documents for the exact same phrase.

rsc



> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> Scott,
> I'm not aware any more work has been done on this by the creator. I have it up and running; not sure I see what you are seeing. When I click on search it brings up a tabbed box; with two tabs, Index and Find. Both seem functional. Under find, the first box allows for typing anything you want, the 2nd select a precompiled list of words, the 3rd some precompiled topics. Is the problem in that tab?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 9, 2006)

Scott,
Ok. I see that now. I guess Mr. Bossman did not set that to "on" in his compile. I do not think it is something you can turn on from your end. Anyone else have a suggestion?


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Sep 9, 2006)

I tried to send email to him at two addressed but both bounced.

Does anyone have access to the code so that option can be activated?

rsc


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 9, 2006)

Scott,
Did you try [email protected]? There is also a phone and also a church you could contact that is associated with the site. 
Covenant Reformed Fellowship
Box 551 "“ Ashland, Ohio 44805 419-289-2552


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Sep 9, 2006)

Chris,

Thanks!

I'll try this email right away.

rsc




> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> Scott,
> Did you try [email protected]? There is also a phone and also a church you could contact that is associated with the site.
> Covenant Reformed Fellowship
> Box 551 "“ Ashland, Ohio 44805 419-289-2552


----------



## crhoades (Sep 9, 2006)

These aren't free but let me recommend them:

Historic Creeds and Confessions
http://www.logos.com/ebooks/details/HSTCRCON

WCF and catechisms
http://www.logos.com/products/details/{85D61907-70A0-4A1C-8811-5938D2FCFB63}

Lutheran Confessional Docs
http://www.logos.com/products/details/1747

Again - not free but it integrates nicely with say, the Works of Van Til etc. that Logos offers. Search capabilities are amazing.

Hope this helps.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Sep 9, 2006)

Chris,

Thanks for these leads.

rsc


----------



## Arch2k (Sep 9, 2006)

Mr. Clark,

You should be able to search for exact phrases in all of the confessions. When "The words you typed in exact order" is checked, then the "Display matching phrases" box should be available as an option. Then, when you search for a phrase, such as "saving faith", all of the search results appear under box 3 entitiled "Click a topic, then click display". All of those results should display the section of that particular confession, with the phrase "saving faith" highlighted. Please see a screenshot of my program for an example.

I hope this helps,

Jeff


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 9, 2006)

Jeff,
Not sure with Scott, but that option is greyed out whatever I do; it cannot be checked. Also, in my version I'm not given check boxes next to each "hit" as in your screen shot. I am using the current build just downloaded from the website.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Sep 9, 2006)

The one I have is like Jeff's screen shot; I am able to search for the exact phrase......


----------



## Ivan (Sep 9, 2006)

Just saw this in your signature, Dr. Clark, and I have to agree....

"[email protected] - I hate U2U's! Please use this address.>>


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 9, 2006)

Scott B,
My version is 5.1.2600.2180. Is yours the same?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 9, 2006)

Ok. Here's what Scott (Dr. Clark) needs to do. Rebuild your index. Choose the customize option, and choose to include all the options in each screen after that. It should then work as described by Jeff and Scott B.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Sep 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> Scott B,
> My version is 5.1.2600.2180. Is yours the same?



Mine is the same version.

[Edited on 9-9-2006 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Arch2k (Sep 9, 2006)

Chris, my version reads the same as yours.

Have you guys hit the "Rebuild button" and then "Maximize search capabilities"? That may be the problem. I think I did that a long time ago, and you should only have to do it once.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 9, 2006)

Jeff, yes, just discovered that (see above) and that is the "fix" for this.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 9, 2006)

Acutually I used "customized" on the rebuild but did the same thing.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Sep 9, 2006)

Chris and all,

Many thanks for the help. It works! 

rsc


----------

